# Prayer Request Please.



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I live in Arlington Tx. As many may know of the tornado outbreak up here in DFW, well I was lucky and my home is safe but my way I living is gone. I am a Refrigeration tech for commercial refrigeration. Me and two friends started this Company from scratch 3 years ago. We have put everything in it. My 1 ton Chevy truck with Koenig bed and all my tools is gone! 100,000 dollar setup is gone! I still can't believe it. It's insured but I don't know what I'm gonna get. I was on a job when the outbreak happened and hunkered down through the storm in the building, when it was over I went outside and the parking lot was a war zone. My work truck was gone, I never found it and the police have not called yet, I know it will be a total loss. But it sucks to start all over again!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Prayers sent bud, sorry for your loss, but at least you and the family are ok....thats what counts.

-Killing Time Using Tapatalk-


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

I am great full for my family being safe, it's been a hectic day and let's just say the crown black is flowing well at moment. Mimb is like my best friend with all you that are here. It's just alot to take after you know your family is safe and your way of life just left in minutes. Just sucks!!!!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry to hear that bro. Prayers for ya'll and anyone else affected.


----------



## limegreenbrute03 (Apr 26, 2011)

You got them bud! Everyone over that way has them! 
Hang in there with the business, it'll take some time to get the truck/tools setup back how you need it, but with a little time you'll be back running 100% in no time! 
I'm in west Louisiana, and we have a lot of that bad weather headed this way now, so hopefully it misses us, but I guess we'll see in a few hours. Supposed to be around this area sonetime tonight
-Josh


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

im sorry for your loss but always remember it could have been alot more tragic......we had a bad hurricane hit us dead on back in 04 it tore everything to pieces.....just hang in there you will be good to go and shoot you might end up with much better equipment........stay positive through this and you can make it


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Sorry to hear about your loss. Prayers sent. Glad to hear that you and your family are all ok


----------



## CTBruterider (Jul 23, 2010)

Will definitely keep you and your family in prayer...


----------



## tmfisher57 (Aug 8, 2011)

Prayers sent, this whole dang area is getting hammered this year.


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

prayers sent. keep in mind everything can be rebuilt. i would much rather see someone loose everyhting than loose a family member, wich u cant rebuild.


----------



## tony1j (Mar 11, 2011)

Prayers sent!! If you were closer I have an old chevy van with a new 350 in it and a lot of A/C tools in it, vaccum, gauges, torch, recovery machine and all that Im not using.


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad you're ok! stuff can be replaced, people not so much. it'll get better. good luck and many prayers sent.


----------



## Shrek (Oct 4, 2011)

Hey bud prayers sent BIG TIME!! I'm glad to hear the wife and daughter and yourself are ok!! Yeah my dispatcher for my job is in Irving and while I was on the phone today he had to hang up bec of MAJOR HAIL (baseball size) and the tornado sirens started going off... Call me tomorrow on my cell if u get a chance.. If there's ANYTHING I can do or help with let me know! God Bless ya bro


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, they called me Tuesday and told me which wrecking yard had my truck, or what was left of it. Had to use a torch to open some of the doors to get my stuff out that was still there. Insurance called today and asked for a tool and parts inventory that was lost. They are going to cover full value thank goodness of tools and parts. Made my day!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Glad you got an answer quickly!


Try Tapatalk!!


----------



## The Big Bad Wolf (Mar 8, 2011)

Glad its going in the right direction! More prayer sent!





Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Eastexasmudder (Nov 21, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> Glad you got an answer quickly!
> 
> 
> Try Tapatalk!!


I was surprised too P. guessing there trying to stay on top of everything since there were so many claims filed. Just relieved now.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

That's great news man! - Our thoughts are with everyone over there dealing with this.


----------



## TheMudEnthusiast (Jan 24, 2012)

Great to hear! Glad the insurance is taking care of things!


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Prays sent for everyone in the affected area may the recovery be a speedy one.


----------

